# SA. Mad or Adventure Bound ?



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Well after posting I was going to explore a little unknown creek at Pt. Wakefield (1hr drive from Adelaide), I had 3 other yakkers saying they would join me on a exploratory trip.

Three of us are actually members of the same club SAFWAA (south australia fresh water anglers association) but had never fished toghether. Here is the roll call ; Matt, username mattyl (safwaa & akff) ; Simond, akff username simond (safwaa & akff) ; Steve / myself, akff username Zilch (safwaa & akff) ; Bruce, username eagle4031 (akff)
Postings and PM's sent and our plans are made, meet at the Bolivar Caltex then continue on in a convoy to the creek. After a quick introduction and good day at the Caltex we drive the 50 minutes to the creek and are greeted by this :shock:

Click on photos to enlarge










Simond and I spent the next 15 minutes walking through sticky sludge to see if there was other launch options. Although we found deep water a little bit further along the bank, it soon was ruled out due to the 3/4 metre shear drop. We decided the only option we had was to load up the yaks on their wheeled carts and simply wheel 60 metres to the creek and then through the shallows, mud and rocks until we reached a small drop off about 30 metres down stream. As Matt didn't have have a cart we simply carried his until there was enough water to float it.










Once we all reached the drop off, 1 person stabilize the fully loaded yak the 2nd person lifted up the back end of the yak while the 3rd person removed the wheels from the scupper holes. We are off 



















The amount of mullet and gar in the creek was truly amazing, occassionally the mullet would erupt as you approached them. After a easy paddle/peddle we could see the mouth around a very slight bend.










Approach the mouth proper and what the .... !










We beached the yaks and walked 50 metres to a very shallow channel that ran parallel to the coast, this channel was about 60 metres wide, with yet another sand bar covered in sea grasses in front of it :twisted: . We spent the next 30 minutes wading along the channel when Matt suddenly said something had just swam into his leg, a bit more of a careful look and there were several small flathead every couple of steps, with Matty seeing a slightly better size one dart off. As a group we decided to check out the sand bar and weed bed, alas it was impassable, we commented that we were suprised there was no blue water swimmer crabs. Wrong again, Matt feels something brush against his leg and this time it didn't feel like a fish ;-) . Funny how quick a young bare footed pom (I am allow to say this as I too am one) can get back across the channel to the safety of the coastal sand flat. We seen a few more crabs while walking back to the yaks. Matt spotted a small sickly looking one pretty much high and dry , I pick it up said it's a female, to which he replied how do tell. I pointed out the difference to him, them explained if I go crabbing I tie them up by folding their claws in and then place the front RH & LH front leg up and over the claws and then stick the sharp pointy end into the crabs eye socket. This normally kills the crab quickly and prevents them for fighting or dropping their claws if left alive. Within 10 minutes on arrival back at the yaks the wind started to gust to around 18 knots  but what was more unbelievable was the tide covered the sand bar and weed bed and raced in at a hundred miles hour. Although the wind was making it shocking it was in all aboard and let's go fishing. It was hard work and I think our total was Matt 1 small whiting & 2 seperate puffer fish ; Simond I think got 1-2 small whiting ; Bruce / eagle got heaps of bites but couldn't hook up ; Me 1 small whiting and I am very proud to announce to another akff member OldDood / Mark that I got a double header of puffer fish :twisted:



















View attachment 1


A bit more fishing then we all decide to call it quits and returned to a much improved launch / retrive site










Unfortunately we didn't catch our targetted flathead but I for one enjoyed having the opportunity of exploring a unknown spot in great company !

A sincere thanks to Simond, Matt and Bruce.

Steve


----------



## Pestman (Jan 14, 2009)

Great pics,

I think the adventure was worth it.

cheers


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

No zilch & co, you're not mad.

Without adventure (aka going places 'unfamiliar'), the world would be a poorer place. The spirit of adventure inspires and motivates, and leads to discoveries and delights that amaze those bold enough to cross into unfamilar territory. The rewards are immeasurable, whether it results in treasured memories or world changing discoveries. So great are the rewards, that I consider people are actually 'mad' for never leaving their comfort zone (the familiar).

You have my vote for giving it a go.

Cheers

Trevor


----------



## RobC (Jun 13, 2010)

Good on you guys for checking it out, and being honest and telling us all how it really was...They were big tides this weekend though, which may not have helped, but personally I would have gone to great lengths to write it up as a gun fishing spot just for a laugh :lol:

Then again, you might be double bluffing us anyway :twisted:

Ah well, such is the internet ;-)

P.S Congratulations on the double header


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Well done Steve,
It would have been a terrible experience to go to all that effort, trudging through stinking black mud, man eating crabs, blue ring octopus infested weed and 18 knot winds and not be rewarded.
I am green with envy, all I caught was numerous big ST's, honker sized YFW and a pesky Mulloway!!! Nothing but boring edible fish.  
What I would have given to be able to join you with the promise of a double header toadie on expensive Camo worms. :lol: :lol: 
Perhaps I will be worthy of joining you another day and also be able to learn from a Toadie master like yourself. ;-) 
No, I am self deluded, I shall have to learn to except the fact that I can only catch choice edible table fish in large quantities.
No need to feel sorry for me, I will learn to live with it.
Forever in awe,
Mark.

Oh yer, P.S you are nuts, you could have come with me and Rob. :lol: ;-)


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

OldDood said:


> all I caught was numerous big ST's, honker sized YFW and a pesky Mulloway!!! Nothing but boring edible fish.


I am not jealous
I am not jealous
I am not jealous
I am not jealous

Bugger it is not working, I am so jealous :lol:

Steve


----------



## RobC (Jun 13, 2010)

> Oh yer, P.S you are nuts, you could have come with me and Rob.


But then we would have had to have killed you


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

great report Steve
I really emjoyed the day and it was great to experiment with soft pastics - one day :?


----------



## simond (Feb 15, 2008)

Adventure it was.
Although the fish weren't there is was an enjoyable afternoon for exploring the unknown.
Good company, & thankfully Bruce had GPS the creek opening otherwise I think we may still be paddling around lost :lol: :lol:









[


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Great report Steve - and well done to your expedition team Eagle, Simond and Mattyl. You went, you saw, you smelt and you conquered.  
It really is an interesting part of the gulf but pretty tough if you are there at the wrong time - such as at low tide or when there are strong winds - just like Burke and Wills really - treking to the centre of Australia in the middle of Summer and the wet season - except you made it back alive with your full team intact. 
I've had fishless days like that but the fun is in the company and the adventure of it all - like trying to stay alive in the middle of an electrical storm in the sea off Wallaroo.
Ignore that oldDood - he is just envious - I've seen him catch toadies and they make him really excited. It was probably a good thing he was not there to witness the famous double header including one on a camo worm - anything could have happenned ! ;-)


----------



## mattyl (Apr 30, 2011)

Great photos! Many Thanks to Steve and Simond for organising and all for the company. I love exploring new places and this was no different. Its always enjoyable to be on the water in such a nice environment. Fish is only a bonus; though the Mrs wasn't too happy not receiving a feed - I should have held onto that crab which bit my toe!

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

mattyl said:


> I should have held onto that crab which bit my toe!
> Matt


I am glad you didn't go home with crabs :lol: 
You might of had a bit of explaining to do !

Seriously guys I loved it  and thanks for being a part of it.

Steve


----------



## Mully (Sep 6, 2007)

great report guys the creeks are very tidal as you know from there to point Price 60km up its the same,point price would be another good adventure for you guys and even low tide should allow access a few nice creeks run off the main entrance to the old harbour entrance big flattys,bream,whiting mullys and more.The place you went to a wakefield also produces the goods but depends on tide and weather.Regardless nothing ventured nothing gained and i enjoyed the piccys and report


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

Mully said:


> point price would be another good adventure for you guys and even low tide should allow access a few nice creeks run off the main entrance to the old harbour entrance big flattys,bream,whiting mullys and more.


well ----- might be worth a gander --- thanks for the info


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Steve, you are a gem along with your companions.
What would we do without such pioneering spirit.
All points to those who try.
Onya.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Mad adventure.
I liked it, thanks.


----------



## Milky (Feb 7, 2010)

Nice report (and rapport) boys, now I'm glad I didn't end up joining you as you would have hated having to help drag the PA around. She is a biatch of a lady to haul across the mud 

Im interested if you think another trip, planned with appropiate tides would be worth it? A year or so back i spoke to the chap that runs the caravan park there who mentioned good catches of KGW in the area, hence my initial interest.

Cheers Adrian


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Milky said:


> Im interested if you think another trip, planned with appropiate tides would be worth it? A year or so back i spoke to the chap that runs the caravan park there who mentioned good catches of KGW in the area, hence my initial interest.


Adrian I would give it another go on a higher low, if you or others were interested.

You would hope the channel / gutter between the mouth and the sand bar with the weed bed on it would hold fish on the correct tides.

Steve


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

am overnighter maybe????


----------

